# "New" Microsoft Anti-Virus



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 25, 2009)

Honestly this just sounds like OneCare relabeled. Which is fine by me because OneCare is a great product. Anyway its a very interesting read.

Link


----------



## Triprift (Jun 25, 2009)

Someone here posted a link to the beta wich had not available in my region hmmm i like Kaspersky anyways but was interested.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 25, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Someone here posted a link to the beta wich had not available in my region hmmm i like Kaspersky anyways but was interested.



I would like to try it. You have a link?


----------



## Triprift (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/market.aspx


----------



## mtosev (Jun 25, 2009)

CooL: Not available in your country or region
You appear to be in a country or region where the Microsoft Security Essentials Beta is unavailable.

This beta is available only to customers in the United States, Israel (English only), People's Republic of China (Simplified Chinese only) and Brazil (Brazilian Portuguese only).


Thx MS.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah i get the same thing presumably it will be available to more regions over time.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well the great thing about this program is it will be 100% free when its released. Let the jackasses in the regions allowed try it out and solve the bugs.......thats the way I would look at it


----------



## Triprift (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats a good way of looking at MailMan by the time its available to us most if not all the bugs will be ironed out hopefully.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 25, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Thats a good way of looking at MailMan by the time its available to us most if not all the bugs will be ironed out hopefully.



I have my positive moments  If not there is always Pirate Bay.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone tried it? is it any good?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 25, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have my positive moments  If not there is always Pirate Bay.



... the mailman, condoning piracy?!?!? 


even if its of a free program, its a sudden change from you


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> ... the mailman, condoning piracy?!?!?
> 
> 
> even if its of a free program, its a sudden change from you



Well I'm not condoning it.

A: its free. Its not theft if its free.
B: Trip will DL it from TPB anyway.


----------



## wiak (Jun 30, 2009)

it sounds more like Windows Defender 2.0 aka Windows Defender aka Microsoft AntiSpyware aka GIANT AntiSpyware


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2009)

i lost all interest in this, kaspersky released their 2010 version of their AV


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 30, 2009)

I love how light weight it is. But honestly, I do not need it. I did a scan on my machine and my laptop, my gaming rig is on a month old install, didn't get anything and my laptop is on a 1 year+ install, didn't get anything.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 30, 2009)

I live in the US but apparently its not available in my region. Go Microsoft!


----------



## Triprift (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol so ok then its just not us Aussies excluded yay.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 30, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if the European Union won't get it because of the anti-trust lawsuits.  I don't see any reason why they wouldn't make the finished product available to Australia.


Inexperienced User + Internet - Anti-Virus = Nothing good...

It's about time Microsoft commits to protecting their users from malicious software.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i lost all interest in this, kaspersky released their 2010 version of their AV



Wonder how it compares to 09? I gotta say, I wasn't really impressed with it compared to 6 or 7.


----------



## mtosev (Jun 30, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I live in the US but apparently its not available in my region. Go Microsoft!



Bill doesnt like you. face it :>


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 30, 2009)

mtosev said:


> Bill doesnt like you. face it :>



Whether or not you guys choose to believe this or not, but Im actually related to Bill Gates. My cousin married this guy who happens to be related to him.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Whether or not you guys choose to believe this or not, but Im actually related to Bill Gates. My cousin married this guy who happens to be related to him.



I belive that. However thats not much of a relation. Its not blood ya know.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 30, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> : If not there is always Pirate Bay.



Not any more


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Not any more



Why what happen? Did they finally shut that crap down? (fingers crossed).


----------



## Jakl (Jun 30, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why what happen? Did they finally shut that crap down? (fingers crossed).



they got bought out by some gaming company for 8 million


----------

